# Deal on Lionel It's a Wonderful Life train



## tomas21 (Jan 16, 2008)

Got an email from Lands End for this Lionel special edition train $99.

http://www.landsend.com/pp/WonderfulLifeTrain~189124_-1.html?bcc=y&action=order_more&sku_0=::XXX&CM_MERCH=IDX_00008_0000000247&origin=index


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great flick, but a train with scenes from the movie? I can give a pretty good guess why they lowered the price.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

When the Bell rings, do more Angels get thier wings?


----------

